# Cascadia Free State



## macks (Jul 7, 2009)

Actions going on in the Southwestern Oregon area to defend native forests from logging.. if you are looking for something to do!


http://forestdefensenow.blogspot.com/ <--- for maps and pictures


-----------------------------------------

CALL Oregon Land Board member Kate Brown and tell her that you support the blockade! Ask her to cancel the current timber sales in the Elliott State Forest, set the area aside as a biodiversity and carbon reserve and make up the lost revenue by revoking the Timber Harvest Tax exemption for private land owners of over 5000 acres. Ask her to tell the Elliott Forest law enforcement NOT TO ATTEMPT EVICTION of the Free State! 503.986.1523

Also call the Oregon Department of Forestry and tell them cancel the sale and NOT TO ATTEMPT EVICTION of the Free State! Coos District Forester Jim Young: 541.267.1741

Dear Friends and Supporters,

Today, a group of Cascadia Earth First!ers and Rising Tide members took action against the continued liquidation and destruction of Oregon’s Elliott State Forest. Using sky pods, bipods, road blockades, overturned cargo vans, lock downs and many other beautiful installations, the road to Umpcoos Ridge timber sale has been occupied, held and reclaimed for the forest, the people and future generations.


For decades this forest near Coos Bay has been hammered, managed as if it was a piggy bank, smashed in an unsuccessful attempt to fund public schools.



Some of Oregon’s (and the world’s) last native forests, old growth, and future old growth forests are on the chopping block in the Elliott. A lawsuit has been filed against the current management plan for sanctioning the killing of endangered spotted owls. That lawsuit has been ignored. Community groups have resisted the extraction for years and have been ignored.

But the blockade stands, and WE CAN HOLD THE ROAD, but NOT WITHOUT YOUR HELP! Please take some time to protect your public land!

How to help:

First, call Oregon Land Board members Kate Brown and Ben Westlund and tell them you support the blockade! Ask them to cancel the current timber sales in the Elliott State Forest, set the area aside as a biodiversity and carbon reserve and make up the lost revenue by revoking the Timber Harvest Tax exemption for private land owners of over 5000 acres.

Second, JOIN US! Bring all you need to be self sufficient in the woods for as long as you plan to stay and come to the Elliott! (directions at bottom)

Third, if you can’t come, please donate to the cause on our web site: Forest Defense Now (but make sure you call the land board first, the success of this action depends on everyone showing support)


Directions:

Go West towards Reedsport on Highway 38
Turn Left on Loon Lake Road
Pass Camp Creek Road, take first right (unmarked)
After 100 feet on unmarked road you will see Cougar Pass Road sign
This road becomes 7000. Follow 6.7miles to site. Careful of multiple forks, stay on road more traveled. Look for Free State on right.


-----------------------------------


----------



## rideitlikeyoustoleit (Jul 7, 2009)

Thanks for posting this!


----------



## macks (Jul 9, 2009)

Update 7/8

22 arrested, 3 or 4 still up in platforms.

other protesters outside of blockade region. 

pain compliance, ouch.



from forestdefensenow.blogspot.com
------------------------------------

POLICE ARRIVE AT FREE STATE Update - 7/8/09
8pm 7/8/09 UPDATE: 22 protesters are being held at the Douglas County jail in Roseburg, Oregon. Protesters on the outside of the blockade have been forced 5 miles away from the blockade. It is highly likely, based on screams that police are using PAIN COMPLIANCE on the locked down protesters.

Some protesters have moved to Roseburg for jail solidarity while others stay near the Elliott to maintain pressure on the Oregon Department of Forestry.


----------



## Loaf (Jul 9, 2009)

Best thing to do now is keep tough and get as many people out there. I had a feeling they would crack down hard and fast.


----------



## LovelyAcorns (Jul 9, 2009)

ANOTHER UPDATE: 


> An anonymous action medic has reported that the 22 activists arrested in a police raid at the Elliott Free State road blockades are being denied vegan food at the Douglas County jail in Roseburg, Oregon
> 
> The activists, members of Cascadia Earth First! and Rising Tide, were arrested while taking action against the continuing logging of Oregon’s Elliott State Forest. Using numerous lockdowns and blockades, including overturned vehicles, the road to "Umpcoos Ridge 2" timber sale has been occupied and held.
> 
> ...



Oregon: Elliot Free State Arrestees Being Denied Vegan Food - Infoshop News


----------



## macks (Jul 10, 2009)

almost everyone out now - no bail, no one injured. look for future cascadia events!


----------



## veggieguy12 (Jul 18, 2009)

rememberusername said:


> Everyone is out.


Yeaaaa!



rememberusername said:


> Charged with Interference with Agri, Disorderly Conduct and Trespassing class 2.


Awww.



rememberusername said:


> Logging continued.


Oh...


----------



## JoeGerminate (Aug 3, 2009)

Our court date is August 31 in Roseburg. Everyone should come out and show support for those arrested.


----------



## KrustyDaKlown (Oct 27, 2009)

Long Live Cacadia im down for joining once school is done i also heard some of the things in B.C. with the oil lines
:yourock:


----------



## ent_ink (Oct 27, 2009)

Have they lowered or dropped some of the charges? Final court date meaning after that your free?


----------



## ent_ink (Oct 28, 2009)

If they actively seek that you may as well write them an IOU, about as close as they'll ever get to that sort of money. In any case good luck, hope it goes as well as possible.


----------

